

Is KrebsOnSecurity.com under attack? - dmschulman

I wanted to read his piece on the FBI&#x27;s account of Silk Road&#x27;s server configuration but it seems http:&#x2F;&#x2F;krebsonsecurity.com&#x2F; is inaccessible and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;krebsonsecurity.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;silk-road-lawyers-poke-holes-in-fbis-story&#x2F; refuses to load or timeout.
======
ezstar
same here. Probably not under attack, but it is interesting timing

